# Lazy Susan



## Kenbo (Oct 28, 2014)

Used up some maple and walnut scraps from my wood rack and put together this lazy susan for my mother in law for Christmas. All in all, I'm pretty happy with the results. I hope she likes it.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 28, 2014)

Whats not to like ? Thats awesome Ken  Thats a guaranteed favorite under her Christmas tree!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 28, 2014)

That is really cool... I like the non-symmetrical laminating. 

I'll take my 'off topic' comment back... haha. Well done, sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 29, 2014)

thats really nice ken I have no doubt she will love it!!! what is the size of it?


----------



## brown down (Oct 29, 2014)

can never go wrong with walnut and maple!


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 29, 2014)

brown down said:


> thats really nice ken I have no doubt she will love it!!! what is the size of it?



Thanks guys. It's about 11" in diameter. She does floral arrangements and wanted one to work on her arrangements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice Ken! That's a beautiful piece of walnut; it really sets the whole thing off!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice job Ken. Looks good.


----------

